# Coronation Street....Who's dead?



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone got any inside info on the casulties?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

There are meant to be 4 deaths, aren't there?

I think it'll be Molly, Ashley, Charlotte and... hmmmmmm... not sure!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to watch the end scenes again to have a guess as I was clearing the lounge for a new carpet when it was on.   

Do you think John will dump Charlotte amongst the carnage in the hope they'll think she's a victim of the crash? I missed that bit too    what did he do to her exactly?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

He lunged at her with a hammer! Think he smashed her in the face with it. But from what I've heard, she's not actually dead yet... just unconscious!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Blimey...the way that wreath fell off, he gave her one heck of a hit with that hammer!! 

I think it will be Molly, Sunita, Ashley and maybe Rita    

It was one heck of an episode though....


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a feeling it might be Rita - definatley Moll, but not sure on the others. x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmmm, Barbara Knox (Rita) has done an interview or two recently for the first time in yonks so maybe she is one. Is the actress playing Molly set to leave then? Sunita didin't look too clever but it may be a red herring.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking Molly is definitely one of the goners as the actress is due to leave anyway.   My guesses now are probably Molly, Ashley, Sunita and Charlotte!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm exiting, its amazing what gets on fertility friends   . xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think - only my hunch no inside info etc- Mollie (becuase the baby's future will be in the balance then), Rita, Ashley and Sunita

Not sure about freaky Charlotte as only 4 die, or is it Fizz's baby that dies 

L x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG, at this point in time there are 24 guests reading this thread.   

Well I thought the live show was brilliant, I kept forgetting it was live and was wondering if it actually was.    Seemed more streamlined than the Eastenders one somehow. Except for where was Sally's hard hat?   

So that's Ashley, Molly - unless Sally's reaction to Tyrone was grief at Kevin's betrayal, and Peter, unless he miraculously pulls through. They like to keep you guessing don't they? Who's next then? Rita perhaps. 

Oh the escapism of soap opera's.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Jasey    at the moment there is now 30 guests reading this    

I think that it's Molly, Ashley, Charlotte and maybe Peter


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It was a great show more excitement than ER and casuality


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

So who's the forth? Unless I lost count.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

mollie, Ashley def are

then what about sunita, rita, charlotte, peter or Fizz's baby....


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I presumed Charlotte was a gonner too. Wonder if they are going to suprise us with a shocker exit? I thought we would know them all by tonight.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Molly, Ashley, Charlotte and... i expect Peter..


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Or will Kev do something stupid now his wife has chucked him out and Molly's dead and Tyrone wants to kill Jacks father!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

C0nfused said:


> Or will Kev do something stupid now his wife has chucked him out and Molly's dead and Tyrone wants to kill Jacks father!


That would be a shocker one! I expect it will be Peter though as I read that Tracey is set to come back from Prison over Christmas. Her brothers funeral would be a reason.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've read somewhere that Tracy is out of prison as they messed up her trial (something to do with the evidence) and she is going to try and get her little girl and Steve back


----------

